

Cloud Foundry adds PHP, Python; AppFog now a user - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/cloud-foundry-adds-php-python-appfog-now-a-user/

======
erikb
I don't get it, but also never used VM's for anything. Can you not launch a
Linux or Windows instance as VM in VMWare? These platforms have multi language
support. So what exactly is the story about AppFog? (Really don't understand
the situation)

~~~
jinushaun
Cloud Foundry is more like Heroku than Amazon's EC2.

Sure, I can go onto EC2, fire up a new instance of Ubuntu, install Ruby on
Rails, web servers, proxy servers, database servers, etc and manually manage
everything myself, but that's a lot of work and a bunch of people have already
solved that problem. The solutions are implemented in a way that hides all the
complex "web-scale" details underneath so you as the developer only needs to
focus on your code.

Cloud Foundry is an open source version of that solution. AppFog ditched their
proprietary solution and decided to use Cloud Foundry's codebase instead.

------
wattersjames
Congrats to Lucas on a bold move to shake up the PaaS start-up space.

~~~
cardmagic
Thank you James, AppFog is thrilled to be working with VMware, building yet-
another-proprietary-system is like swimming upstream with your hands tied.
Supporting the Open Source community by embracing it is the best way to build
a PaaS these days.

Anyhow, after understanding how Cloud Foundry works, it was a no-brainer, the
code is so good!

~~~
teyc
I'm not sure why they are announcing CloudFoundry and all its news when it's
in limited beta. I tried to get an account, but no luck.

~~~
burntflowers
Stackato is also in restricted beta right now. If you can take a micro-cloud
VM, please grab one of these invite codes and try it out:

AS-HN-ZJLH2P0IM0

AS-HN-6ZU3V9B36T

AS-HN-FDQQIGL19N

AS-HN-SDNQWQ3QTZ

AS-HN-RDRMNWQKB6

AS-HN-V4HT1LQURL

AS-HN-PUBZEVU2Q9

AS-HN-HQGDL45WKH

AS-HN-AR61S65DYQ

AS-HN-NRRQTIE9KN

Go to <http://tinyurl.com/stackatoinvite> to redeem your code.

They're one-time use only, so if one doesn't work for you, try another one. If
you miss out, you can request an invite code here:
<http:///www.activestate.com/cloud>

